# My collection that keeps me in the poor house



## Mabelle (Feb 3, 2009)

This is my Collection that has steadily been growing since 2005. I started off slow, but then i got a bit out of control. I've outgrown my humble traincase and will soon be getting a vanity to store my goodies.
Here they are, bask in their glory!!







Eyeshadows

Green




Not pictured: Humid, broken and loose in a jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Shadow Labeled Humid is actually Emerald Green Pigment pressed, oops!

Blues





Purples




Not pictured Jeweltone, broken in a jar

Browns




Not pictured Twinks, again, broken in a jar, as is Amber lights.

Neutrals





Quads




Cult of Cherry: Spiced Chocolate and Tempting





My "Smoke Quad"

Mineralized Eyeshadow and to be depoted





Full sized pigments




Bluebrown, Old gold, Emerald Green, Brown Green, Blonde's Gold.

Other Eye Products




Pencil's Feline, Wolf, Spare change, Fly by Blu, Royal Hue & Beiging Shadestick, smoulder




UD 24/7 liner in Lucky, Sephora black liners, Fiberwig Mascara, Lash injection mini, Stila multi-effect mascara, Badgal mascara mini, Rimmel Glam eyes, L'oreal Voluminous, UDPP




Glo minerals brow duos in Blonde and Auburn, Nars shadows in Galapagos and Night Porter, MUFE eyeshadows in 92 93 & 99, Stila Quad from a kit, MUFE star powder in Red, HIP cream liners in black and peacock, yellow and green Inglot shadows. Bronze and Teal Inglot loose powders.

Lipsticks




Not pictured: Sophisto

Lipglosses




Russian Red, Quicktease, Strawberry blonde,Posh it up, jampacked,  full for you, Rich and Ripe, Cultfave
Not picture: Up the Amp




MUFE lipstick in 205, Slimshine in Urgent!, Nars lipgloss in Orgasm, Smashbox lipgloss in afterglow, Stila lipstain in Pomegranate, Smashbox O-gloss and O-Plump, Definer Liner, Shu Emura lipliner

Cheeks












Petticoat and Redhead MSF




Shimmerbrick by Glominerals, UD baked bronzer (Baked), BE bronzer, Stila all over shimmer mini, Benetint mini, Lip Venom mini, Nar Blushes in Orgasm and Outlaw, Stila Converible color in.... i don't know (mini) and petunia, smashbox's o-glow and glominerals blush in brick

Face








Glominerals pressed powder palette

Brushes





















Recently Added but not pictured: Deep Blue Green Pigment, Museum Bronze Pig, Reflects Bronze Glitter, Reflected Blackened Red Glitter, Teddy eye kohl, Penultimate liner, Top Knot, Blackground paint pot.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great Stash!! love the pressed powders, looks like you only like one girl!!!.....something else for me to spend money on...ugghhhh


----------



## Claudines (Feb 3, 2009)

i envy you, its beautiful


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Feb 3, 2009)

you're not far from opening up your own store. i love it!


----------



## autumnschild (Feb 3, 2009)

avatar love


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great Stash!! love the pressed powders, looks like you only like one girl!!!.....something else for me to spend money on...ugghhhh_

 
I use them more when i'm in a rush, and it happens to be the on the first flap (when you open the book) and the closest match to my skintone. They're all really nice though


----------



## orkira (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome collection.


----------



## User49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous collection! Me too! I'm obsessed and I don't want to stop either! I have two traincases, an ikea drawer, several art boxes and a carry all for freelance full of my collection. How nice it would be if someone could make a nice looking vanity table with all the storage you could dream of for the collections of mac-aholics! Love the pressed pigments! I need to learn how to do that!! X


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

I havent perfected it. I have trouble with them breaking all the time, specifically old gold and green brown. It's really annoying because i cart my palettes around (between my house and my bfs)and i'll open it and theres bits of pigment everywhere.
I'm going to order the Ikea Malm vanity soon, and i might make myself some drawers or a little cabinet as my collection grows. I've had some study in carpentry, so i figure it can't be more complex than building a set.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## kariii (Feb 15, 2009)

i went to glominerals and i can't find the pressed powders, where did you buy 'em from?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 16, 2009)

my aunt got them for me. She used to work for them... or there distributer, so for my bday she would get me all kinds of stuff. 

The powders usually came in compacts. I used to have some, but i used them all up.Honestly, they're REALLY nice. I like them better than MAC's pressed powders.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome collection!  You have some great stuff!


----------



## anuy (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome collection!  You have some great stuff!_

 
wowwwww


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 11, 2009)

that is an amazing collection! btw where did you get the Blue Brown and Brown Green e/s that you have in your palettes? they are soo beautiful, i thought those only came in pigment form!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 12, 2009)

^ they do only come in pigment form. I press all my pigments. It makes them a bit easier to transport, and i cart my palettes around a lot!


----------



## stickles (Mar 13, 2009)

Lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see that your Metal X shadows are in jars, and they look like they've been melted down or something, what's the story there?


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, Mabelle, if you dont mind me asking what mixing solution did you use for the pigments? some tutorials use Fyrinnae Powder modifier but apparently that one is iffy, or do you use Isopropyl alcohol 70% or 91% or 99%? 

Sorry i just got so excited, yours look sooo pretty and i never knew you could press pigments.. im off to MAC tomorrow to buy some and try it!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see that your Metal X shadows are in jars, and they look like they've been melted down or something, what's the story there?_

 
yes, i melted them. My goldish coloured one had kinda dried up a bit and lifted from the pan, so i scooped her out and put her in a pot, a microwaved it for like... 30 seconds? It became creamy again and bonus: a container to B2M, so i did it with virgin silver too. That one is drier... i might try adding a drop of glycerin to it soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_Hi, Mabelle, if you dont mind me asking what mixing solution did you use for the pigments? some tutorials use Fyrinnae Powder modifier but apparently that one is iffy, or do you use Isopropyl alcohol 70% or 91% or 99%? 

Sorry i just got so excited, yours look sooo pretty and i never knew you could press pigments.. im off to MAC tomorrow to buy some and try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just use rubbing alcohol.... i think mine is 70%. I have just pressed some glitters (not pictured) using a tutorial on here, which calls for alcohol and glycerine. The only thing about the pressed pigments is that they are powdery and there sometimes is a lot of "fallout" in the pan. Also, some have a tendency to crack and need to be repressed.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 15, 2009)

really envy ur glominerals pressed powder palette & brushes


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

The glominerals brushes are GREAT quality. The best ones would have to be the shadow brush, the crease brush, the the duo angle.... actually most of the eye brushes are fantastic. the concealer one is pretty good too.

And the pressed powder is mac quality, if not better.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 15, 2009)

Love it!  Looks like your Sweet William is well used.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

actually, its just that i was stupid enough to depot it using the heat method, spilled a lot of product and tried to put it back in.... not my finest hour! im happy i know of the no heat method now


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely collection.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! You have such a great collection, I love it.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 3, 2009)

really nice collection, i like it


----------

